# Weekly Competition 2015-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R2 F2 U R' F' U2
*2. *U R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U R' U'
*3. *U2 F' R U' F2 U F2 R' F2 U'
*4. *R' U R' U R' F' U' F' U2
*5. *F R' U F' R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L' F R' U2 F' D2 U' F R2 U2
*2. *D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R U' L D2 F' R2 B' L2 D
*3. *D' U' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U B F2 D' B' F' R2 U L' D' U'
*4. *B2 U2 F' L2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 U' B' D U' L' R' U' L D2 B
*5. *U2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D B' L2 R D' R2 F D U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw Fw D' Rw F2 Rw Uw' Rw B2 F D2 Uw2 B2 Fw U2 Rw' R2 D' Fw Rw' Fw F R2 B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D' F Rw F2 D' B' D' Fw' D' Uw Fw
*2. *D Uw U R2 D2 L' Rw2 R' U2 Rw F L2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 B F2 L2 Rw' R B L2 Rw B Uw U B2 D2 U' Fw L2 Fw' D Uw U' B' U' R'
*3. *Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R' B Fw' F Rw' U Rw' D Fw F R2 Fw2 L' Uw U L' B' Fw' F' U L' Uw2 L Fw Uw' Rw' U Fw2 R B2 Fw R
*4. *Uw2 U' R2 U2 Rw' F D Rw2 B U2 L' U2 R' B Fw' Uw Fw R2 B' L2 Rw2 D Uw Rw B' F2 D' L B' L' U' Rw' Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L R'
*5. *Fw' D B' R2 F2 D Fw L2 B' Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw D' L R Uw2 F' Uw' F2 L2 Rw F' U Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D Fw' F' Uw Fw2 L' F' Uw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' D2 Dw' U2 R2 B2 L' Fw F' D2 Lw R' D' L D2 L2 Rw' R Fw D Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 D' U Lw R2 U2 L Uw U Lw' F2 Dw' F' Dw' B2 D R2 D2 Dw2 B2 Bw Uw' U Bw2 Dw2 L2 Rw R' B' Fw Lw' R2 B U2
*2. *U' Rw Bw R D' B Uw2 R' U2 Bw Uw' Lw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D F' Lw' R2 Dw2 B2 Lw' B' D' Dw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 L Lw2 R Fw Uw Rw Dw' B L2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 F Lw2 D Dw2 B' Bw2 F U2 F' D Dw L Lw' Rw U Bw2 Rw' D' Uw'
*3. *Rw B Fw2 Lw2 F D Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw' U' R2 Fw Uw' F Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 F Lw2 D2 L Lw D2 Uw' U' B' F Lw' Dw Bw' F' Uw2 U Bw' L Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw2 F R D Rw2 B' Rw B2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Fw F R Dw' Uw'
*4. *U2 L R B L2 Bw Fw Uw' Bw F' L2 R U' B Bw2 Lw2 Uw Bw' Uw2 L Rw' B2 F D2 U2 Lw2 R' D Lw' B' R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw D R2 F2 Lw R2 B2 Bw' F' Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw R2 Bw Uw' F2 D2 B Lw' B2 Dw F D2 L Rw2 R
*5. *Lw' R' Dw' Rw' D L2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L R' U Rw' Bw Fw' F2 D2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 L2 U L Rw2 Uw U' Bw2 U2 R2 Dw L' U' L2 Dw2 R Dw2 Fw F2 R2 B2 Bw' Uw' F2 Rw F2 Lw D Rw F' R' D2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw' B L Rw Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 3R2 R' 3U 2U2 3R2 F L' 3R' 2R 3F 2F' F2 3U2 L' F2 L2 F2 3R' 2D' B' 2U 2F' 3R R' 2D 2U2 L 2L' 2F' 3U 3R2 U' 3R2 3U2 R 3U' U' 2F' R' F' 2L 2U' F2 3R2 3F 2D2 3U' L' 3R 2R' B F' 2R' 2D 2R' 2F' 2D U' 3R' 3U' 3R' U2 B' 2B' L' 2R2 2D L 2D
*2. *2R' U 3R D2 2D2 3U L2 2L' R F2 2D' 3U2 2R' 2B2 3F L 3R2 2U2 3R B' U 2B' 2U 2L' B2 2F F' U2 2F L2 R' 2D 2F 2R D' U2 F 2U 2B F' U R 2F2 F2 D' U B2 2D2 R2 F' D2 2B' D 3R' 2U' 2R' B 3F' 2D2 3U2 2F' D 2R2 2D2 3U 2U 2B2 3R 3U2 2R2
*3. *3F2 2R' 2D' 3U2 2B D 2D2 3U 2R F D' 2D' 2R' 2B2 3U' 2R' 3F2 3U' 2L' 2R2 F' 2U' 2L' 2F' L 2L2 D2 2D' 2U 2L' R F' L 3R R' 2D' 2U' B' 2B2 3F' F L 2D2 3U2 2U 2B' 2F2 2L' 2U2 U R2 D' 3U L' 2D2 U' 2F2 F 2R2 3U2 U' B' 2R2 2F2 D2 B L2 2L 2D' B'
*4. *3R R2 2U U' F2 U2 2B2 3U F2 2L R B L 2B 2F' L B' 3F' 2L' 2U' F L' 2B2 2D U' 2B 3R' U2 2F R 2D2 L' 3U2 U2 2B 2U2 3F L' 2D 2L2 F2 2D2 3F 2R2 B2 3F' 2F' D' 3F' R2 2F2 3R B2 3F2 F' D2 2U' 3R R2 2F 2L R' 2U' R U' 2F 3U' U B2 F2
*5. *2U' U L2 2L 2U2 3R2 2F' F' D2 U' 2B L 3F2 3U' U 3R 2D 3U U' 3R' 2D' F' U' 2B' D2 3U 2U2 3R 2R 3U 2U' L' B 2B F2 2U' 2B' 2F' 2L2 D 3F2 D2 3F2 3R 3F2 D' 3U' B' F' 3R' 2D2 U' 2R2 3F2 U2 L2 2L' B' 2B2 2U' 2L2 2D' 2U' 3F2 2F' 2D 3U U 2L 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' B2 3B2 3D' 3U2 U 2R' B2 2D' 3R2 2B' 2F' D' R2 F 2R' U' R 3F D 3B2 3R 2R 2D2 2F' L2 3D F2 3L2 3D 3R' 3F 3D 3L2 3D' 2B2 3R2 3U 2R 3B' 2D2 3U 2L' 3U' 2F2 2D2 3D U2 2B2 R' 3F' 3U2 U 3R U2 3R' D2 U' B 3D' L' 2L' 2F2 L 3R 3B2 2D' B2 2B' 2F 2R' R' 3B 2L' 3R 2R2 B' 2D' 3F' F 3R2 2D 3L' 3R 2R 2B2 L' 2L2 D F2 3L2 2U2 3B2 2L' 3R2 R2 U2 L 2R 2D2
*2. *R 2U' 2F 3D 2R U 3L' 2B' 3R 2U' U' R' B2 2B 2L2 3L' 2R 3D 2R 3U2 U' 2B' 2F' 3D 2L' 2R2 D2 2D' U 3B 2F 2U2 R2 2B2 L2 3D' 3F2 D2 3U 2U 3F F' 3D 3R 3U2 R2 2D' 3D' 3L2 3R U B2 2B' 3B' 3F D 2D F 3D 2R2 3B2 3F 2U' 2B2 3R' 2D2 2R2 3D 2B' 3F F2 3L 3U' 2R' R' 2B' F 3U 3L' 3R2 B2 3B' 3R' 3F' 3U2 3L' 2D' 2F 2R2 3U 3L' 2R' B' 2D' 2B2 3F 3L2 F' 3L' 2F
*3. *2R' B' 3D B' 3D' 3B' 2R 2B' 2U2 L F' 2U2 B' F2 3R' D2 2L2 2F2 2D 3L2 2R R 3B' 3F' U2 3F' 3U 3L D2 F' 2L2 2B' 2R' 2D2 3D 3U 2B U2 3B' 2F2 F2 R2 B2 3F 2F' 3L' 3B R' 3D' 2L' 2R2 R2 2B2 D' R F 2L' 3U' R2 2U2 3L 2R R' 2B2 3R 3B2 F2 3R2 B 2D 2L R' D2 B' 3U2 2F 3R F' 2D2 2U F2 3D2 2F F2 L' R' 2F2 U2 2B' D2 U2 3B 2L 3U U 3L' 3R2 3D 3U' B2
*4. *3B 3U2 2L2 3U' 3B' L U2 3L' 2F' 2D' 2B' 2U2 U' 2L U 2B2 F2 2U 3F 3U' 2U 3R 2F2 F2 2D2 B 2B U2 2R2 3U' 2R' R2 D 3B 3F 2L2 3U2 2B2 2R B 3R U' 3L' 3R R' 2U' 2L' 2B2 2U' R 2B 3R' 2R' D2 2D' 3D' 2U' U2 2L 3F' 2U 3L R' 2D2 B' 2R R' F 3L B' 2L D2 2B 2L 2B 2F 3R' 2R F2 3R2 3F' F2 3D2 2U' 2L 2D2 3R' 2B 3D' L2 3R 2D2 2L 3R' 2B 3B' 2U' 3F' 2D2 2R
*5. *B2 2B2 3F' 3U 2U 3F F2 3D 3R' 2F' F' 2U2 U' 3F2 2U' R' 2D' 3F' F2 R 3D2 3L 2F2 2R 3B' R2 3F' U' F2 2D 2B2 2R2 3B' 3F2 F2 3U2 L' 3R2 R2 2D 2B 3F' L2 D 2D' 2F L 2F2 L' 3L 2U' 2R2 3U' 2F2 R2 2B2 3B2 2F2 F2 3R2 3F' 3D2 3U U 2B2 3B' 2F' D F L D2 3B2 3R 3U B2 F' 2L 3B2 3D 3R 2R' 2U2 3R2 3F' 3L2 2D2 2F' R' 3U L' B2 L2 2F 3R R' 2U2 3R2 2F L2 B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F U' F U F' R2 F'
*2. *R' U2 R U' F' U R2 F2 U'
*3. *R' U R' U' R' F2 U R' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' D' L2 F L' F2 R' U
*2. *B' R2 D2 B' F' D2 F' L2 R2 B L2 U R D2 L' U2 F' U R2 D' R'
*3. *U' R' L2 D R F2 B U2 D R2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw R2 B2 Uw2 U B' Fw' Rw2 D2 L2 R D2 F Uw' U2 B' L2 R2 B' Fw2 R' B Uw U2 Fw U' F Uw R2 B' U' B2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Fw2 U2
*2. *B' U' F R2 D' Rw R2 D' L Rw' B Rw F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw' B L' Rw2 Fw D' B' U R2 U' Rw' Uw' U' Rw B2 F' D Uw' Fw' U R2 F
*3. *U2 B' Fw D Uw' B' F' D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' Uw U' Fw' D Rw' Uw2 F2 U Fw L' R2 B2 Fw L2 Fw2 U Fw2 R2 D U2 B' R' F Rw2 B' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Fw F' D' B Bw' L Uw' L R F2 Dw' L R2 Dw L F Dw' Uw L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 F Uw2 Lw R2 U' Bw2 L' R' F L' Bw' Uw' R' D2 Dw' L2 D B2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' U Fw' Rw D2 Dw Uw Fw' Dw2
*2. *Lw' F2 Uw B Dw' Rw Uw Fw' U' Fw' R2 U' Lw' Fw Dw R2 U' Lw D' Dw2 Uw' L' Bw Rw2 Dw U' L Bw' L Rw Bw2 Lw Uw' Lw B2 L R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' D2 R U2 Rw' R2 F2 L F R2 Fw' L' F2 Lw' Rw2 R' U2 Fw' Rw Fw U2
*3. *Uw' L R' Uw' B L' D R2 D Dw' Uw2 L R2 Bw2 F2 U' Bw2 Dw B2 L B' R Fw F Rw' U2 Rw2 Bw Fw2 Lw Uw2 F2 Dw2 B Bw U' F' Rw2 Fw2 D' U B Uw2 Lw B2 R' D' L2 Dw2 B2 L' Lw2 R2 B' Uw' Lw Uw' R2 B' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3F2 L 2B' D2 3U' B' 3R2 3F' 3R 2R2 U 2L2 R2 3U' 2F 3R' B2 2B' 2U2 2R2 3U 2U' L 3R' 3F2 R D 2D' B2 3F L 2L2 3F 3U2 U2 B2 U' 3F' 2L2 3R' F2 D' 3R2 3F 2F' 2R' 2D2 2L2 2D' U2 2L2 3R D2 3U2 2F 3R U' 2R F2 3U2 R' 2D F2 R F 2D2 U 2B2 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2B F2 D 3B L 3D' 3U2 2U2 3L2 3D' U 3R2 2D' 3D' 3U' L' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R' F2 2D2 L' 3R' 3F' 2U2 F 2R2 F' 3D 3U2 U 2B 2U 2R 3D' U2 2B2 L2 3F' 3R' 3B' 3D' B' 3U F' 3D2 2B2 3B' R' 3F' 2L2 3B2 L 2R' 3U L' 2R2 3F 2D 2U 3F F' 2D' 3U' 3R 3U B D' 3U' 2L' 3U' 2B 3R' 3B2 3F' 2F F' 3U 2L 2B 3D 2U2 2F' L2 3B2 3R 2U2 2R F D2 B 3B' D2 3D 3F2 2R' 2U 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' D' F U' R2 D' F' D2 B L' U'
*2. *L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F U2 F D' R B2 L U2 F L B F
*3. *F2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 L2 R' D' B' D B R' D' B2 L' B'
*4. *R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B U L2 R2 U B F' U'
*5. *F U2 B2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F R2 U' L D2 R' U2 F U' B F2 U'
*6. *U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R F U2 L F' R B' D' L U' B
*7. *B2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 B' F' D' R2 D' F' L' U2 R2 B' U'
*8. *F' D2 F U R B' R' D' B D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2
*9. *R2 F U2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 D' L D R B L F' L' R2
*10. *R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L F2 U' B' F L2 U' R F
*11. *R2 B2 U2 L U2 R F2 L D2 B2 R2 F' L' F L B R' U' B' F
*12. *D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 B F R2 U' L' D2 L B' F2 U' L2 U2 L'
*13. *F' R2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' D' R' B D2 F' D2 R2 B R U
*14. *F2 D2 L D2 L B2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R B' F L2 U' R2 D' L U
*15. *R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D U F2 L' U' B' L' F2 R B' R' D2 R'
*16. *U2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R U2 F L' R D' B U2 F2 D'
*17. *L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R B' D' U' F2 D2 F R D F
*18. *F2 R2 B L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 U' L2 R U L' R2 B
*19. *D2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U F' R' D2 U' F' R' F' U2
*20. *F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 D L D2 F D L2 B D2 L' B2 U2
*21. *B2 R' B U2 D F L' F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 B R2 F D2
*22. *B' L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 R' D' R' U B F' L2
*23. *D2 L B2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' F' U2 L R F2 L D' L D2
*24. *F2 D U F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' U F' U' L U L D2 L U
*25. *D2 F D' B2 D2 L B' R' F' U' B2 L' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D2
*26. *B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B D2 F' L2 D' B L R' D' F2 U R2 U
*27. *L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 R B2 U2 F' L' R2 D' R2 F2 D2
*28. *L' D2 R F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F' R B2 L B2 F U R2 F'
*29. *L' B2 U' R B U2 F' D2 L' D' F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2
*30. *B' U D2 R2 U D F R' U L F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R U2 L' B2
*31. *U' D2 F L D' B2 L U D' F2 L' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 D2
*32. *U D' L' U' B D' L' B2 U2 B' D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2
*33. *B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B D' R U2 B' F L B2 L' U'
*34. *U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' U B' F L' U2 F U F2
*35. *B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F D L' F' D B' U L' R'
*36. *U L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B U2 F2 R2 B D2 R D' F D2
*37. *D2 B2 L2 F R2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F D R2 F2 R F D2 B' U2 L
*38. *F' R' U B D2 B2 D F L U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2
*39. *D2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R F2 L2 U B' D L' R' B2 F' R U2
*40. *R' L F' R F L' U' D F' U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 U F' B R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2
*2. *F' L2 F U' L' F' B' D' R2 B R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2
*3. *R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F L2 F2 L U' R' B2 F2 D F' D U' R2
*4. *D2 R2 B F L2 D2 L2 F D2 F R2 U F' L' B' L' R' D R' U2 F
*5. *B D' R' D' B2 U R' F2 U D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 D L' B L F D B R D' U'
*2. *L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F L' D2 B' L R D' U' R' D' U2
*3. *L' B2 U D F R B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2
*4. *D' L B2 D' F2 L U' R F U2 D F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U
*5. *F' D2 R D L F' D' L' U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B L' D' R U L' D2 R' B U R2
*2. *F2 L2 D B2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L R2 F D2 L2 R' U' L D' U'
*3. *F' L2 B' L' U D R D2 B' R' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2
*4. *F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L F' R' D' F2 D2 B' U' F2 U2
*5. *B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D L D L' D2 F' L B2 D' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 R' U' R2 F D B U B L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F2 U'
*3. *R' D L U2 L2 F U B' U L2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2
*4. *B Rw' B2 D Uw' L' F' L' Uw' U' L F Rw' D' Uw2 U' B F' Rw' D Rw2 F' D Fw' F R D B D2 Fw2 F' R U2 R2 B U' Rw' Uw' L Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F R' F U2 F U
*3. *R F2 D2 U2 R U2 R B2 R' D2 R U B L' U L' R2 D U B U2
*4. *B L U2 R' Fw Uw' Rw D2 L Rw R Fw D L Rw2 B Rw Uw2 Rw U2 Rw D' Uw U R' D' U2 Rw U' B L B L' B2 D2 U' F2 L Fw2 U
*5. *D' Uw2 Rw' B' Bw' F L' Bw D2 U2 Fw U Rw B2 U2 Bw' Uw F2 Lw' R2 Bw Uw' Bw2 Uw2 B2 U Rw2 R' Dw' U2 Fw' Dw' B2 D B' Lw' R Bw Fw2 L Rw' Uw B2 U2 F' R2 B Fw L R' F' D2 Dw' U2 Bw Lw2 Rw' R B' Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' U L' R U' R B U' l' r
*2. *B R' U R L U' L' R' l' r b'
*3. *U R U' L' B U R L r' u
*4. *U L B' U' R U' L B' L l r b' u
*5. *U B' U' R L B R' l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-2, 3) /
*4. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-5, -2)
*5. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R D' R L U' R' D' U'
*2. *D' U' L' D U' L D' R' L D' U'
*3. *R' U' L D U R' U' R' D' U'
*4. *D' U R' L U R L' U' L' D' U'
*5. *L' D' R D' L' D L R' U' D' U'


----------



## nurdyne (Sep 15, 2015)

*3x3*
20.70, 18.38, (20.79), (17.44), 20.50
average: *19.56*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 19.12 19.53 (18.06) 20.46 (20.59) = *19.70*
*4X4X4: * 1:46.25 1:45.08 (1:44.52) 1:51.65 (1:59.94) = *1:47.66*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 16, 2015)

5x5: 2:30.98, 2:17.89, 2:41.84, 2:24.11, 2:17.85 (ao5 = 2:24.33)\
pyra: 6.86, 3.76, 4.82, 10.27, 8.40 (ao5 = 6.69)
2x2: 4.45, 3.59, 3.16, 4.53, 3.46 (ao5 = 3.83) pb ao5
clock: 12.48, 14.58, 14.80, 15.60, 12.91 (ao5 = 14.10)
3x3: 20.67, 20.82, 23.42, 16.93, 16.22 (ao5 = 19.47)
mega: 2:55.76, 2:36.21, 2:33.73, 2:07.92, 2:24.03 (ao5 = 2:31.32)
skewb: 9.78, 10.48, 10.82, 11.46, 16.67 (ao5 = 10.92)
4x4: 1:22.51, 1:05.89, 1:20.59, 1:20.95, 1:19.00 (ao5 = 1:20.18)
OH: 49.27, 51.52, 49.57, 48.58, 45.53 (ao5 = 49.21)
sq1: 49.84, 1:14.73, 41.17, 58.48, 53.41 (ao5 = 53.91)

Fewest Moves



Spoiler



1. F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 R' U' R2 F D B U B L2

_50 moves_

*x' F L' Y2 U' R L' U Z2 U'
R U R' U2 F' U F Y' U' R 
U' R' Y2 U' R U' R' Y2 U' R
U2 R' U F' U' F Y' F' U F
U R U R' U' R U2 R U R 
U R U' R' U' R2 U* full solution

*Explanation:*
x' F L' Y2 U' R L' U Z2 (CROSS)
U' R U R' U2 F' U F (FIRST PAIR)
Y' U' R U' R' Y2 U' R U' R'(SECOND PAIR)
Y2 U' R U2 R' U F' U' F (THIRD PAIR)
Y' F' U F (EO)

U R U R' U' R U2 R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U 

(THIS LAST LART FULLY IS)

U R U' R' (LAST INSERT)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (PLL)

BUT SOME MOVES CANCEL OUT

50 moves


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Sep 16, 2015)

3x3 (20.827) (26.446) 21.684 22.233 21.088 (avg5 = 21.668)
2x2 (8.540+) 5.394 6.273 6.165 (4.738) (avg5 = 5.994)


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 18, 2015)

I have lost my password to the website. How do I regain it?


----------



## Lili Martin (Sep 19, 2015)

2x2 : 9.12, 9.85, (7.71), (13.10), 9.92 = 9.63
3x3 : (31.00), 40.00, 45.29, (48.31), 33.07 = 39.45
4x4 : 2:20.32, (3:20.42), 2:52.33, 2:39.72, (2:16.92) = 2:37.46
Relay 2-4 : 4:28.74
Relay 2-5 : 10:58.99
Skewb : (11.27), 11.89, 14.10, 13.53, (15.07) = 13.17


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 19, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> I have lost my password to the website. How do I regain it?



i dont think you can, there is no database, so you better start guessing


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2015)

2x2 (8.48), 4.91, 5.08, 5.47, (4.32) = 5.15
3x3 (14.23), (DNF[18.88]), 16.88, 17.95, 19.24 = 18.02
4x4 (1:02.57), 1:05.66, 1:08.20, (1:22.32), 1:15.62, = 1:09.82
5x5 2:05.90, (2:16.52), 1:58.41, 2:08.88, (1:53.68) = 2:04.40
6x6 4:23.20, 4:12.19, (4:42.30), (4:06.27), 4:15.09 = 4:16.83
7x7 6:20.32, 6:30.64, (6:02.25), 6:41.62, (7:01.09) = 6:30.86
pyraminx 9.96, 8.72, (6.63), 11.23, (13.54) = 9.97
megaminx (2:36.93), 3:06.50, 3:10.10, 2:39.04, (3:39.14) = 2:58.55 (PB single!)
skewb 12.27, (23.75), (9.60), 19.74, 12.93 = 14.98
square-1 2:34.34, (2:00.24), (3:19.80), 2:01.20, 3:04.19 = 2:33.24 (noob)
OH (3:27.04), 2:45.21, (1:24.44), 2:16.81, 1:29.44
2-4 1:45.50
2-5 3:52.01
fmc:53
R' D U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 L2 B U2 L' B' L U L' U2 L' U L U2 B' U' B (Block-building)
R' D' R U' R' D R2 D R' D' L' D R D' (Corner cycle + cancel into OLL)
R2 F' R' F' R F R F R F' R F (U perm)


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2015)

*3x3:* (15.21), (13.29), 15.16, 14.62, 13.96 = 14.58
*4x4:* (51.42), 1:00.32, (DNF), 58.43, 1:04.73 = 1:01.16
*5x5:* (1:30.09), (1:48.39), 1:31.69, 1:42.91, 1:34.73 = 1:36.44
*6x6:* 3:09.42, 2:54.52, (3:39.77), 3:11.47, (2:51.45) = 3:05.14
*7x7:* (4:23.02), 4:41.10, 4:26.54, 4:39.69, (4:51.99) = 4:35.78
*OH:* (25.87), 29.16, (38.80), 29.47, 30.11 = 29.58
*Megaminx:* (1:48.31), 2:01.29, 2:01.50, 2:07.47, (2:15.43) = 2:03.42


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 20, 2015)

*2x2* - 20.12, (24.62), 23.46, 18.15, (14.14) = *20.58*
*3x3* - (46.91), 28.37, (27.69), 32.99, 34.13 = *31.83*
*4x4* - 1:39.74, 1:50.52, (1:23.13), 1:55.99, (1:57.05) = *1:48.75*
*5x5* - 2:57.96, 3:14.81, 3:00.80, (3:30.21), (2:40.43) = *3:04.52*
*6x6* - (6:04.45), 5:23.04, 5:55.40, (5:04.51), 5:31.20 = *5:36.55*
*7x7* - 7:52.34, 7:45.50, (8:11.42), (7:28.11), 7:50.75 = *7:49.53*
*3x3 OH* - 1:31.50, 1:34.04, 1:22.55, 1:06.44, 1:18.64 = *1:24.23*
*2x2-3x3-4x4 relay - 2:51.28
2x2-2x3-4x4-5x5 relay - 6:26.27*


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.33, (15.63), 14.65, 14.03, (13.04) = 14.67 seconds
Horrible, no warmups though.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Sep 21, 2015)

*2x2*: 3.60, (7.68), 4.31, 3.60, 3.43 = *3.83*
*3x3*: 15.98, 14.87, 14.87, (16.50), (14.39) = *15.24*
*4x4*: 1:07.66, 1:08.28, (1:12.53), 1:06.03, (1:01.17) = *1:07.32*
*5x5*: (3:13.33), (2:59.10), 3:03.66, 3:02.29, 3:08.04 = *3:04.66*
*3x3OH*: 33.28, (42.77), 33.39, 41.17, (32.70) = *35.94*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 22, 2015)

Results week 38: congratulations to Ichcubegern, Iggy and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(35)

 1.75 Basil Herold
 2.55 Jasiolek
 2.64 Iggy
 2.67 Owczar
 2.90 cuberkid10
 3.13 WACWCA
 3.15 hssandwich
 3.83 pyr14
 3.84 TheSixthSide
 3.94 qaz
 4.00 pantu2000
 4.09 Raptor56
 4.12 FastCubeMaster
 4.25 G2013
 4.52 FaLoL
 4.54 jaysammey777
 4.58 ichcubegern
 4.59 SuperDuperCuber
 4.87 Cale S
 4.97 JustinTimeCuber
 5.15 Ordway Persyn
 5.94 Dutchie
 6.03 jasseri
 6.23 IAmEpic2004
 6.25 CyanSandwich
 6.35 Scruggsy13
 7.30 Schmidt
 7.34 LostGent
 7.35 Kenneth Svendson
 7.40 Bubbagrub
 7.97 evileli
 9.63 Lili Martin
 14.27 fourthreesix
 20.13 MatsBergsten
 20.58 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(44)

 10.54 Owczar
 10.72 cuberkid10
 10.77 Iggy
 11.58 ichcubegern
 11.74 jasseri
 11.83 WACWCA
 12.51 Basil Herold
 12.52 Jasiolek
 12.96 JustinTimeCuber
 13.17 Raptor56
 13.18 FaLoL
 13.32 pantu2000
 13.56 G2013
 14.14 hssandwich
 14.58 Dene
 14.67 pjk
 14.74 giorgi
 15.24 TheSixthSide
 15.75 jaysammey777
 15.81 fourthreesix
 16.05 Scruggsy13
 16.26 Kenneth Svendson
 16.28 Cale S
 16.59 FastCubeMaster
 17.50 LostGent
 17.97 CyanSandwich
 18.02 Ordway Persyn
 18.60 evileli
 19.47 pyr14
 19.70 MarcelP
 19.86 nurdyne
 20.24 ickathu
 21.48 IAmEpic2004
 21.66 Dutchie
 22.29 Schmidt
 23.09 qaz
 24.94 Bubbagrub
 25.00 Sergeant Baboon
 26.33 Jaden Rosard
 31.44 Isaacattack
 31.83 Reprobate
 37.72 cubesp
 39.45 Lili Martin
 44.39 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 43.80 Iggy
 44.38 FaLoL
 45.51 Owczar
 46.19 cuberkid10
 50.85 qaz
 50.99 ichcubegern
 52.54 Cale S
 53.40 Jasiolek
 53.57 Raptor56
 56.34 G2013
 57.78 Basil Herold
 1:01.16 Dene
 1:02.54 Scruggsy13
 1:03.04 jaysammey777
 1:07.32 TheSixthSide
 1:09.83 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.60 Kenneth Svendson
 1:20.18 pyr14
 1:20.58 evileli
 1:20.65 CyanSandwich
 1:26.58 Sergeant Baboon
 1:41.87 Bubbagrub
 1:47.66 MarcelP
 1:48.75 Reprobate
 2:19.13 MatsBergsten
 2:37.46 Lili Martin
 DNF JustinTimeCuber
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:26.62 FaLoL
 1:29.54 ichcubegern
 1:31.37 qaz
 1:36.44 Dene
 1:38.63 Iggy
 1:42.01 cuberkid10
 1:46.07 Raptor56
 1:49.89 Cale S
 1:59.13 Scruggsy13
 2:04.40 Ordway Persyn
 2:24.33 pyr14
 2:28.35 JustinTimeCuber
 2:28.88 Kenneth Svendson
 2:34.29 evileli
 2:38.50 CyanSandwich
 3:04.52 Reprobate
 3:04.66 TheSixthSide
 4:37.94 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:57.91 ichcubegern
 3:05.14 Dene
 3:36.90 Raptor56
 3:39.53 Scruggsy13
 4:14.53 JustinTimeCuber
 4:16.83 Ordway Persyn
 5:08.20 Kenneth Svendson
 5:36.55 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:19.09 FaLoL
 4:35.78 Dene
 4:49.63 ichcubegern
 6:30.86 Ordway Persyn
 7:40.69 Kenneth Svendson
 7:49.53 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 18.16 Iggy
 20.77 ichcubegern
 21.35 Basil Herold
 21.82 Owczar
 23.38 qaz
 24.11 Jasiolek
 24.12 cuberkid10
 24.72 FaLoL
 25.25 hssandwich
 29.58 Dene
 29.73 Scruggsy13
 31.33 jasseri
 33.96 G2013
 34.11 fourthreesix
 34.40 FastCubeMaster
 34.75 jaysammey777
 35.95 TheSixthSide
 38.49 Kenneth Svendson
 40.91 Raptor56
 45.25 Bubbagrub
 49.14 pyr14
 1:24.23 Reprobate
 2:10.49 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:08.40 Cale S
 1:13.63 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF Owczar
 DNF Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 2.82 Owczar
 4.03 Basil Herold
 4.48 hssandwich
 4.54 Jasiolek
 8.12 ichcubegern
 24.06 Scruggsy13
 25.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(6)

 37.14 Iggy
 1:13.79 qaz
 1:28.40 MatsBergsten
 1:35.66 fourthreesix
 1:59.36 ichcubegern
 2:40.02 Scruggsy13
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:19.53 MatsBergsten
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 5:31.45 Cale S
13:18.72 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

10/13 (55:18)  MatsBergsten
9/13 (36:36)  kamilprzyb
5/6 (57:00)  okayama
3/4 (20:00)  ichcubegern
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 44.82 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 58.87 Iggy
 59.75 cuberkid10
 1:09.21 Raptor56
 1:11.42 Owczar
 1:12.73 Jasiolek
 1:22.86 Scruggsy13
 1:25.77 ichcubegern
 1:42.90 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.50 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.24 Sergeant Baboon
 2:16.21 Schmidt
 2:51.28 Reprobate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:35.59 ichcubegern
 2:47.91 Iggy
 2:54.72 cuberkid10
 3:14.31 Raptor56
 3:34.13 Scruggsy13
 3:52.01 Ordway Persyn
 4:10.08 Kenneth Svendson
*Magic*(3)

 1.37 Raptor56
 3.01 Scruggsy13
 5.53 SuperDuperCuber
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.42 Raptor56
 3.87 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(17)

 3.66 Cale S
 3.90 Isaac Lai
 4.43 Owczar
 4.61 Jasiolek
 5.85 Basil Herold
 6.79 hssandwich
 6.86 Iggy
 6.92 qaz
 7.57 Scruggsy13
 7.72 cuberkid10
 9.52 pantu2000
 10.87 FaLoL
 10.92 pyr14
 12.68 CyanSandwich
 13.17 Lili Martin
 14.16 JustinTimeCuber
 14.98 Ordway Persyn
*Clock*(4)

 8.56 qaz
 14.10 pyr14
 15.04 Kenneth Svendson
 15.90 Scruggsy13
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.80 Isaac Lai
 4.52 Iggy
 4.70 Owczar
 4.88 hssandwich
 5.39 ichcubegern
 5.76 cuberkid10
 5.79 Raptor56
 5.96 SuperDuperCuber
 6.06 Cale S
 6.69 pyr14
 7.01 Jasiolek
 7.40 jaysammey777
 7.76 FaLoL
 8.33 Scruggsy13
 8.64 FastCubeMaster
 8.95 qaz
 9.97 Ordway Persyn
 10.24 JustinTimeCuber
 11.46 Kenneth Svendson
 12.71 CyanSandwich
 14.54 Schmidt
 17.14 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:29.14 FaLoL
 1:37.57 Raptor56
 1:54.96 cuberkid10
 2:03.42 Dene
 2:20.19 Scruggsy13
 2:31.32 pyr14
 2:31.94 Sergeant Baboon
 2:58.55 Ordway Persyn
 3:13.54 JustinTimeCuber
11:21.67 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(9)

 14.10 Raptor56
 17.92 Iggy
 27.01 qaz
 28.67 hssandwich
 30.08 Cale S
 51.99 Owczar
 53.91 pyr14
 59.81 Jasiolek
 2:33.24 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

23 Cale S
27 Mark Boyanowski
28 okayama
36 ichcubegern
37 CyanSandwich
50 pyr14
53 Ordway Persyn
59 fourthreesix

*Contest results*

251 ichcubegern
238 Iggy
211 cuberkid10
207 Owczar
195 Raptor56
179 FaLoL
175 Jasiolek
167 Scruggsy13
165 Cale S
163 qaz
148 Basil Herold
138 pyr14
137 Ordway Persyn
137 hssandwich
127 Dene
116 Kenneth Svendson
100 JustinTimeCuber
96 G2013
94 TheSixthSide
94 jaysammey777
94 CyanSandwich
92 MatsBergsten
74 jasseri
74 WACWCA
72 FastCubeMaster
71 pantu2000
66 fourthreesix
50 Reprobate
50 evileli
45 Bubbagrub
41 Isaac Lai
39 SuperDuperCuber
34 Sergeant Baboon
33 okayama
33 LostGent
32 Schmidt
32 pjk
32 kamilprzyb
31 giorgi
30 Dutchie
29 IAmEpic2004
27 MarcelP
21 Lili Martin
17 nurdyne
17 Mark Boyanowski
16 ickathu
9 Jaden Rosard
8 Isaacattack
6 cubesp


----------

